# warp 13" electric vehicle EV motor with ...



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $5,999.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Jun-19-2010 7:21:36 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $7,000.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

